# parking brake light



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

My 68 goat has the parking break light hanging down. When I touch it to a ground it will light up my Brake Bulb. I can't find where on my parking break it plugs into. Any ideas?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

on the top towards the firewall there should be a switch.


----------

